# Are Easton JAZZ and BLUES the same arrow, just a different color?



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

Are Easton JAZZ and BLUES the same arrow, just a different color?

They seem to be the same aluminum, and the same price. Just wondering if they really are just a color option.

Thanks!

Dean


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

according to the catalogue, the Jazz is available in 1214, 1413, 1416, 1516, 1616, 1716, 1816, 1916 spine, and the Blues in 1616, 1716, 1816, 1916, 2016.

the Jazz 1214 alone also uses G-nocks, everything else uses taper glue-on nocks. the catalogue also says the Blues use a "Precision-ground nock swage" which sounds suspiciously like marketting bull5h1t to me.... I'd love to see them admit the Jazz uses a non-precision swage!

apart from the new 2016 size, it kinds of begs the question why they bothered with the Blues lineup. the Jazz is already a very cheap shaft for children's use, and if a more serious alloy target shaft is required then the XX75 Platinum is already there.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Blues have a tighter straightness tolerance of .002 and have only come in some of the larger size options. (2216-1716)

Where Jazz have a straightness tolerance of .005 and don't have the larger sizes in their offering. 1916, 1816, 1716, 1616, 1516, 1416, 1413, 1214 

Same alloy and probably same hard anodized finish in a different color.


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

caspian said:


> the Jazz 1214 alone also uses G-nocks, everything else uses taper glue-on nocks. the catalogue also says the Blues use a "Precision-ground nock swage"


They're just saying that the Blues have a nock swage that allows you to use traditional nocks where the Jazz shafts use insert nocks. You could certainly cut the nock swage end off and use insert nocks like everyone did before arrows came ready for insert/Beiter style nocks..

I got some Jazz shafts for my kids and was very impressed with their quality and durability.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Sorry Jason, but the Jazz have a swaged nock end like the Blues. Only the 1214 size Jazz don't, and they simply take a G nock with no bushing.


----------



## Shinigami3 (Oct 7, 2009)

caspian said:


> the catalogue also says the Blues use a "Precision-ground nock swage" which sounds suspiciously like marketting bull5h1t to me.... I'd love to see them admit the Jazz uses a non-precision swage!
> 
> .


You must be new in this sport... nock swages used to be the way all arrows came and one of the big accuracy differences, maybe the most important one, was whether it was properly ground or not! So maybe the cheaper arrow gets an ordinary swage, because IIRC that is still done by hand and is very expensive.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

RunsUpRiver said:


> Are Easton JAZZ and BLUES the same arrow, just a different color?
> 
> They seem to be the same aluminum, and the same price. Just wondering if they really are just a color option.
> 
> ...


Hello Dean:

I believe you are correct.

A bit of confusion here,
due to the similarity of the names in the Easton Catalog.

Easton XX75 BLUES
Easton XX75 JAZZ
Easton XX75 PLATINUM PLUS

The PLATINUM PLUS are a 7075 T-9 aluminum alloy, 
with a 96,000 psi "strength"

The XX75 BLUES AND JAZZ ARROWS are a 7075 aluminum alloy
with a 90,000 psi strength.


The PLATINUM PLUS have a straightness of plus/minus 0.002 inches
and
a weight tolerance of plus/minus 1 percent.










Excellent target arrows.



The BLUES AND JAZZ have a straightness of plus/minus 0.005 inches
and
a weight tolerance of plus/minus 2 percent.











So,
far as I can tell,
the BLUES and JAZZ arrows have the 
SAME straightness tolerance
SAME weight tolerance
SAME alloy material construction.

The BLUES and JAZZ have the "pencil tip - cone style" end,
except for the smallest size, size 1214.

Easton just does not add on the pencil tip cone, for this size,
and the hole is a perfect fit for the g-nock in size 1214. Very convenient for the 8 year old shooters on the really light recurve bows.

All other BLUES and JAZZ arrows have the pencil tip cone style end,
for the taper nocks (nock is glued onto the "taper").

Easton BLUES are $29.99 at Lancaster Archery (shaft only, no nock, no vanes/feathers, no point)
Easton JAZZ are $29.99 at Lancaster Archery (shaft only, no nock, no vanes/feathers, no point).
(same arrow....just different color).


The Platinum Plus arrows,
all have the Easton Unibushing system,
for use with their excellent g-nock system.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Guess the marketing team has some info that is not consistent

according to the Easton Archery website Blues have a better straightness tolerance.

http://www.eastonarchery.com/products/product/30#

Click on more and scroll down.
=============
Blues

More | TruSpecs | Easy Out

Straightness: ± .002
Weight tolerance: ± 2.0
Hard�anodized
Alloy


======================

Actually this probably makes sense since the blues only come in a xx16 where the Jazz comes in the thinner xx13 and xx14 sizes. These would be a lot harder to maintain the tighter tolerance. Since the Jazz line includes these sizes they can't say they have the tighter tolerances if it doesn't apply to all the different arrow sizes.




DC


----------



## FITA Freak (May 4, 2009)

*Blues vs jazz*

WELL just as in music blues came from jazz .... jazz arrows are purple and blues are blue. blues are made in some sizes that jazz are not. aside from that any difference is lost.. if you want better performance move on


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

FITA Freak said:


> WELL just as in music blues came from jazz .... jazz arrows are purple and blues are blue. blues are made in some sizes that jazz are not. aside from that any difference is lost.. if you want better performance move on


So, it seems that Jaz and Blues arrows are just a marketing differentiation so that grown ups can shoot the same medium quality arrows as kids without having to shoot "kids arrows"--a trivial issue that none the less I can imagine bugs some adults who don't want to shoot "kid level" arrows, even though Jaz arrows likely shoot better than most adults are capable of.


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info!

I'm trying to decide what arrows to purchase for my classes and I couldnt really see much difference between the two arrow lines.

Has anyone found that one is better than the other?

The reason I will probably go with BLUES is honestly, the color. Seems that young men dont want to shoot pink arrows 

Good stuff!

Thanks!

Dean


----------



## VinZ (Apr 30, 2007)

RunsUpRiver said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I'm trying to decide what arrows to purchase for my classes and I couldnt really see much difference between the two arrow lines.
> 
> ...


So after all these posts, you go for the color. You sound like my (ex)girlfriend  
I must admit: I totally agree with her and you! You are buying new stuff so colors have to match to make it look nice and pretty.

BTW if you can find it: there is a new shaft out there that is red - Merlin Flame. Just look at it if you want red arrows.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Shinigami3 said:


> You must be new in this sport... nock swages used to be the way all arrows came and one of the big accuracy differences, maybe the most important one, was whether it was properly ground or not! So maybe the cheaper arrow gets an ordinary swage, because IIRC that is still done by hand and is very expensive.


my point is that the "precision" rubbish is more likely generated by a marketroid looking to differentiate the product than anything else. I am quite sure the "ordinary" swage was similarly marketed as being totally adequate beforehand.

by the time you add in the (frankly minute) differences of the nock to the (again, minute) differences in the swage the difference is approximately 2/3rds of 5/8ths of complete bugger all.


----------

